# safari ne peut ouvrir la page!



## poussvite (31 Janvier 2011)

soir,
à chaque ouverture de page web je reçois ceci:
"safari n'a pu ouvrir la page car le serveur n'est plus disponible"!?
L'on m'a conseillé sur le forum apple.com de:désactiver les remplissages auto puis redémarrer.
je l'ai fait et constate une chose,désactivés ou non, la seule chose qui fonctionne est le redémarrage mais, à chaque fois que je quitte safari pour travailler sur autre chose, rebelote,plus possible d'ouvrir une page web!
j'ai passé 4h cet apres-midi à redémarrer l'ipad pour pouvoir surfer,
j'en ai à vrai dire un peu ma-claque!
j'ai téléchargé pour essayer des app RSS,
ces app peuvent-elles avoir une incidence sur le comportement de la bête?


----------

